# Would you pay $1895 for a JAB Signature Platinum suit?



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

After doing some research on the quality of JoS. A Bank's Signature Gold suits, in order to help answer a question on another thread, I found out that JAB has now begun to retail a new ultra-premium line of suits called Signature Platinum only available at their flagship locations. So the question is, would anyone that could afford to buy this suit actually purchase one, when they could by a BB Golden Fleece or a Zegna instead? Also, what do you think the quality of this suit would be comparing it to a GF, Zegna, Canali and others similarly priced suits?

https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...nt_Id=1&Section_Id=&pcount=&Product_Id=392919


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

thefancyman said:


> After doing some research on the quality of JoS. A Bank's Signature Gold suits, in order to help answer a question on another thread, I found out that JAB has now begun to retail a new ultra-premium line of suits called Signature Platinum only available at their flagship locations. So the question is, would anyone that could afford to buy this suit actually purchase one, when they could by a BB Golden Fleece or a Zegna instead? Also, what do you think the quality of this suit would be comparing it to a GF, Zegna, Canali and others similarly priced suits?
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProductPage.process?
> Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=&pcount=&Product_Id=392919


Why would I, when I can just wait for the Signature Diamond suit and pay $2,995 instead? ic12337:


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I would just wait until the inevitable sale and buy it at $295.

It's half canvassed Super 150s. Big whoopeedideedo.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

It does sound like a nice suit, but even if it goes on sale for the JAB-typical 50% off or so, $950 still seems a bit steep. I would have to evaluate it in person, but I can't imagine it would knock my socks off, knowing JAB's current _modus operandi_.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

No, but I also wouldn't buy any other off-the-rack suit at that price.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

rkipperman said:


> I would just wait until the inevitable sale and buy it at $295.
> 
> It's half canvassed Super 150s. Big whoopeedideedo.


:stupid:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

They seem to be thoroughly confused about their business model.


----------



## hmas (May 31, 2009)

I fail to understand why anyone would ever buy this suit, even at 50% off. Once you get to this price point, you can switch over to MTM. Even at 50% off, if I absolutely did not want to spend 1 penny more, I would likely get a BB GF with the 30% discount/sale. 

As the above poster commented, I think they are confused about their business model, which seems to work best as an intermediate option between MW and BB.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

hmas said:


> I fail to understand why anyone would ever buy this suit, even at 50% off. Once you get to this price point, you can switch over to MTM. Even at 50% off, if I absolutely did not want to spend 1 penny more, I would likely get a BB GF with the 30% discount/sale.


Ahh, but my guess is that are betting on their customers not knowing that. Lots of attorneys without time to shop go to JAB, and they may be attracted to getting a "top of the line" suit.

I mean, there are people that buy suits on the Vegas strip for pete's sake. Sometimes, you just have to let customers spend money.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

No.

But, if on sale (as becomes the case sooner or later) for $600, yes.
Or.... maybe.

I am pretty sure I could get a better suit for that price from other places, but I keep in mind that I haven't seen this super suit from JAB. Their cheaper suits are well worth $150, making you look like $300.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think they're confused about their business model. It's not like they're attempting to revamp their line. Again, they are only available in their flagship stores and obviously make up a very, very small percentage of their offerings.

I believe that they made these higher end suits so that people will say "Did you hear about Joseph A. Banks' new luxury line?" It is having that effect on this board.

I think JOSB understands their business perfectly, which is why they are one of the last national mens chains still standing. They have also performed quite well during the recent recession while most specialty retailers have been crushed.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

At that price you should go MTM. No OTR suit can equal a MTM or custom tailored garment.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I wouldn't buy any JAB signature suit, regular, gold,*

or platinum. They are all full-cut suits which I do not like. That's why I went from JAB to BB Regent. They won't sell many of those at full retail, but they will some. I know a lawyer who has paid full retail for a few Sig Golds. The only suit which JAB has offered recently that fits fairly well is the Joseph. It is not necessarily true that MTM is better than OTR. It depends on the suit. Hickey Freeman and Paul Stuart would be better selections at the JAB Platinum price point. Buying a suit is like going into a 4-star restaurant. Some people are not at ease in that environment. Hickey-Freeman or Paul Struart make some prospective buyers uneasy.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

hmas said:


> I fail to understand why anyone would ever buy this suit, even at 50% off. Once you get to this price point, you can switch over to MTM. Even at 50% off, if I absolutely did not want to spend 1 penny more, I would likely get a BB GF with the 30% discount/sale.
> 
> As the above poster commented, I think they are confused about their business model, which seems to work best as an intermediate option between MW and BB.


Consumers do funny things. Often a consumer will enter a market in complete ignorance and will compensate for that ignorance by buying the best the market has to offer. Guy strikes gold, needs clothes and has heard of JAB. He's not going to want the shittiest suit they make; he's going to want the best. There is always a market for the ridiculously overpriced item.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Buy a Sammy MTM and have $800 left over for a new pair of shells and dinner with your wife.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

As dfloyd said, I wouldn't buy that suit if it was only $25. Nothing that JAB makes has a fit that correlates with my body type. I once tried on the Joseph jacket and found the shoulders to be very wide and have way too much padding. And that was supposed to be their slimmer-fitting suit? As someone else said, I would never spend close to $2K on an OTR suit - especially at JAB. Plus, 150's wool is not really durable. 
That being said, I do see JAB's place in the men's clothing world and respect their business model.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

That name, that price are not bedfellows.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh for heaven's sake, isn't everybody, and I mean everybody, who frequents this forum sufficiently familiar with Bank's MO by now to know that those suits are going to be selling at their weekly sales for $550 or so, at which price they may well be fair values?


----------



## hmas (May 31, 2009)

Well that brings up a different question, are the plats worth $600? A JAB Super 150s OTR for $600, would you buy it, yes or no?

Thats a tricky call, personally, I have enough OTR junk and would rather put more money towards a MTM or custom order, but I hate OTR. Guess it depends on how well their style fits you.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

hmas said:


> Thats a tricky call, personally, I have enough OTR junk and would rather put more money towards a MTM or custom order, but I hate OTR. Guess it depends on how well their style fits you.


I am only 19 and have only purchased three suits all OTR. So I have not yet to accumulate a closet full of ill fitting suits, just yet.:icon_smile:
However, I've always had a yearning to just walk into Saks and walk out with a $5000 Brioni or Kiton OTR suit, just for kicks.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

For $1.9k, you should be looking at Zegna and you might be able to get change too depending on US RRP.


----------



## Mr. Moo (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL, no. You can get Kiton, Brioni, etc. in that price range.


----------



## 1400pennave (May 23, 2009)

*Hmmm...Interesting*

JAB seems to be doing pretty good now days...Last time I checked their first quarter profit was up 17% which is much better than most mens stores... that must be one heck of a lot of dumb guys out there who lack any knowledge of suits or it could be the "brand whores" who frequently dismiss JAB as a contender...Even bespoke suits aren't perfect and thats after waiting weeks for your suit.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

For that price, I wonder if they will throw in the traveler crease for free.


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

A lot of guys are buying the ubiquitous golf shirt/chinos combo at JAB. They're not just selling suits.


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

If the platinum line suits were on sale for $600.00 that would put them in direct competition with the Canali, Hickey Freeman and Ermenigelda Zegna being sold at discount stores for the same price. The major difference would be nothing at JAB is full canvass. I think the choice is easy.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

J.Marko said:


> Ahh, but my guess is that are betting on their customers not knowing that. Lots of attorneys without time to shop go to JAB, and they may be attracted to getting a "top of the line" suit.


Sadly many lawyers do go to JAB. While I do have a pair of their dirty bucks and a bowtie, I would not purchase a suit from them. Thought about it but then realized I would be much happier waiting till BB had a sale and/or I got my AAAC discount. Regardless there is no way I would pay that much for a JAB suit.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

There are two things I don't like about this suit, bothing having to do with the fabric choices. Where are the plain solids? The navy herringbone is nice, and the Charcoal tick and navy thin stripe are semi-solids, but what about a simple charcoal and navy twill? A man can always use a solid suit. I would think that those would be easier to sell too.
The other issue I have is with the super 150's fabric. It's a selling point for many people, but to me high super numbers are just a load of crock. They can charge more for it while the value just gets worse.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

no they have not forgotten their business model. even at $1895 they are still charging $12 for cuffs. that proves it.

here is a new one. we know fused, and canvased and 1/2 canvas. but what is canvas chest?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

a tailor said:


> no they have not forgotten their business model. even at $1895 they are still charging $12 for cuffs. that proves it.
> 
> here is a new one. we know fused, and canvased and 1/2 canvas. but what is canvas chest?


I gathered half canvas, as it implies the canvas doesn't extend below the chest. But for that price I'd expect full canvas.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Ahem . . .*



lookirishdressbritishtradeyiddish said:


> I don't think they're confused about their business model. It's not like they're attempting to revamp their line. Again, they are only available in their flagship stores and obviously make up a very, very small percentage of their offerings.


. . . the OP's link took us all to the website page _*which had a shopping cart link!*_

Just how is it that they can be "only available in their flagship stores" and online at the same time - hmmmmmm?


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

Many companies have their premium merchandise at the larger stores and on-line. It's the same thing that Ralph Lauren does with the Purple Label collection. They do it so that it can remain exclusively at the bigger stores, but can still reach that wider customer base.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

These suits have not gone on sale to my knoweledge except at the store wide sales. I wouldn't get one, but to each their own.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I know why they do it . . .*



ExpertiseInNone said:


> Many companies have their premium merchandise at the larger stores and on-line. It's the same thing that Ralph Lauren does with the Purple Label collection. They do it so that it can remain exclusively at the bigger stores, but can still reach that wider customer base.


. . . but it still cannot be said that they are "available only in their flagship stores" if they are also available online. Yes, it's semantics, but if you were speaking to someone rather than posting in a blog, they would think that their only alternative would be to search for a "flagship store" and trek there to make a purchase. It's simply misleading.


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

Point taken.


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

First: I am a JoS. A. Bank store manager...so take what I say as you will.

I have a few comments on what has been said in this thread (with no particular post quoted).

It is fully canvassed...full canvas chest refers to the entire front piece, which (when fully canvassed) is still referred to as a chest piece.

There are only ~5,000 produced per swatch, so you will not find them in many stores. We have almost 500 stores, and there are not enough to go around before they sell out. Also - I have never seen a Platinum at a reduced price, unless it is included in a store-wide %off promotion.

Signature Platinum is not a "new" luxury line. It has been available for at least 2 or 3 years. 

Super 150's wool is NOT durable...and not meant to be. It is a luxury suit, not for daily wear. Also, you will not often find basics/solids because at that price point you should already have your navy, grey, black, olive, and patterned suits that you love. This is not a suit to fill a need - it's a want. We recommend a 3 week rotation of suits. (if you wear suits 2 days a week, you should have 6...if you wear suits 5 days a week, you should have 15.)

I have one of the smallest retail stores that JAB owns, and I still sell at least 1 Platinum per month...and i have a market in which the average salary is only $85,000/year.


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

...and, i will offer the same service on this post as I have on past posts. If you have more questions or want to explore an answer further, please do not hesitate to contact me by e-mail ([email protected]) or by private message on this forum. I am always glad to schedule a phone appointment/consultation with a client.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

mcmillin said:


> First: I am a JoS. A. Bank store manager...so take what I say as you will.
> 
> I have a few comments on what has been said in this thread (with no particular post quoted).
> 
> ...


So you really think your product is the equal of, say, Connock & Lockie bespoke (which is about the same price)?


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

JibranK said:


> So you really think your product is the equal of, say, Connock & Lockie bespoke (which is about the same price)?


bespoke is bespoke and (obviously) different than anything off the rack. The quality is there, though.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

mcmillin said:


> It is fully canvassed...full canvas chest refers to the entire front piece, which (when fully canvassed) is still referred to as a chest piece.


aka "half-canvassed"


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

mcmillin said:


> First: I am a JoS. A. Bank store manager...so take what I say as you will.


Thanks for replying to my thread, you provided a great deal of insight and cleared up a lot of confusion. I hope I will see you more often on future JAB threads, AAAC could use more insiders in major clothing firms to answer questions. Also, thanks to everyone else that commented on this thread.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

mcmillin said:


> Also - I have never seen a Platinum at a reduced price, unless it is included in a store-wide %off promotion.


War is Peace

Freedom is Slavery

Ignorance is Strength


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

> Thanks for replying to my thread, you provided a great deal of insight and cleared up a lot of confusion. I hope I will see you more often on future JAB threads, AAAC could use more insiders in major clothing firms to answer questions. Also, thanks to everyone else that commented on this thread.


+1 - the more knowledgeable people we have here the better (I am only semi-knowledgeable at best - and then on certain topics). Thanks for being up front about your JAB affiliation and the information. I purchased more JAB when I was younger, and still stop by for the occasional tie. I wished they posted a little more information about their suit materials on line.

I'm even wearing my one current JAB suit today - a DB seersucker. Perfect for our hot DC weather.


----------



## glowell222 (Apr 20, 2009)

thefancyman said:


> After doing some research on the quality of JoS. A Bank's Signature Gold suits, in order to help answer a question on another thread, I found out that JAB has now begun to retail a new ultra-premium line of suits called Signature Platinum only available at their flagship locations. So the question is, would anyone that could afford to buy this suit actually purchase one, when they could by a BB Golden Fleece or a Zegna instead? Also, what do you think the quality of this suit would be comparing it to a GF, Zegna, Canali and others similarly priced suits?
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...nt_Id=1&Section_Id=&pcount=&Product_Id=392919


No. For that amount, I'd rather have a light to medium weight worsted wool bespoke suit.


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

NO!! :icon_smile:


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd much rather have BB MTM at that price.


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

Golden Fleece for me!


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

obiwan said:


> Buy a Sammy MTM and have $800 left over for a new pair of shells and dinner with your wife.


Where?


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

They only have it in 5 fabric choices, but the Signature Platinum is part of the current "Buy 1, get 2 free" deal. https://www.josbank.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=17620

At $631, I might be willing to try out one of these suits, as they do sound decent, but not when I am committed to buying 3 of them. Too bad you probably can't buy 3 and return 2? I certainly don't have budget (or enough rotation) to have 3 delicate 150s in my closet, they would fall to pieces.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Penang Lawyer said:


> At that price you should go MTM. No OTR suit can equal a MTM or custom tailored garment.


Agree 150%. For that pricing you can get tall those features and more in a garment MTM just for you, and a pretty good one at that!


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I walked in Saturday and got two Signature suits, $750 a piece, for $199 each and very little had to be altered. For that price, no, they will not be my best, but just about the best value for a blue pin stripe and a medium grey herringbone around


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

My first time back here in eons......so hello again, all.

I still get regular JAB E-mails, but I honestly pay little attention to most of them. However, I do keep my eyes open for items on exceptionally deep discount, as JAB happens to meet my own needs quite well in most cases.

With that in mind, I see JAB is running one of their "famous" two-day promotions.....ending today, 8/17/09.....on Platinum tic/stripe/herringbone prints at the *$568.50* price point. Again, I don't pay very close attention to JAB ads that much anymore, but I'm curious as to whether anyone has seen their Platinum product priced any lower than that.

Regardless, I see nothing has changed in terms of the reality that nobody works the words "sale" and "regular price" quite as much as JAB Online. But, I remain convinced that *excellent bargains* on decent-enough clothing are available at JAB particularly if one is willing to do their homework.

Again, I do not know if the aforementioned "sale" on Platinum meets that standard.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never seen the platinum suits on sale, except for now. They definitely haven't gone below 70%. I believe it is a relatively new line.


----------



## Marcus Brody (Oct 11, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> At that price you should go MTM. No OTR suit can equal a MTM or custom tailored garment.


While I can't claim to be the owner of any MTM or bespoke garments, I've seen a good number of instances where OTR garments looked better on people than some MTM options. If you have a standard physique, I don't see why a well-tailored OTR suit can't look as good as a basic MTM.

Suit's tend to fit me pretty well off the rack outside of usually needed a bit of lengthening in the sleeves and a nip in the waste, but those are pretty easy alterations. I imagine that if you would simply be ordering measurements that are commonly produced, you could get a tailored OTR suit with nicer materials at the same price as a similar MTM because of the decreasing cost when production is streamlined.

That being said, I wouldn't be likely to shell out for a JAB at this (or even a substantially lower) price level, though the one jacket I own from there is reasonably well-constructed (though as I bought it years ago in the days before I knew how suits were really supposed to fit, it's probably a size or so too big and thus almost never gets worn).


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Mr. Moo said:


> LOL, no. You can get Kiton, Brioni, etc. in that price range.


A sportcoat, maybe. Oh... OTR. nevermind


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

Signature Platinums are70% off through Sunday October 25th - normally $1895 (and they do sell out at that price) are reduced to $568.50

Product info available on website: Hand made in Italy of super fine super 150's Italian fabric. Full canvas chest for added comfort, form and appearance. The lining is 100% Jacquard Bemberg, semi roped shoulder expression. Detailed pick stitching on the lapel, front edge flap, and welt edge. Side vented model with interior arm shields. Trouser is a 2 pleat model with a split v finish on the back center waist band for added comfort. Sleeves are constructed for the addition of working buttonholes. The Corozo nut buttons are dyed to match fabric.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

do you work for Jos A bank?


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

smallwonder said:


> do you work for Jos A bank?


Yes - Store Manager...and have never tried to hide that fact on these boards. Usually just answering questions and dispelling myths about JAB.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

mcmillin said:


> Yes - Store Manager...and have never tried to hide that fact on these boards. Usually just answering questions and dispelling myths about JAB.


I genrally am not impressed with the qaulity of the items at Jos A bank. I guess they are sufficient for the average american shoppers, but for most of us who want a hight quality outfit, Jos A Bank is not our first choice.


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

smallwonder said:


> I genrally am not impressed with the qaulity of the items at Jos A bank. I guess they are sufficient for the average american shoppers, but for most of us who want a hight quality outfit, Jos A Bank is not our first choice.


Not going to argue with you on the quality front. As far as American menswear goes - dollar for dollar - the specs speak for themselves.

I'm not here to say JAB is the end-all-be-all of suiting, but there is a lot of things said about JAB on these boards that are just not true. Said and repeated by those that just don't know what the real answers are. If you care to find out and still aren't appreciative of the quality offered for the price, then it's just not for you and I wouldn't try to push you there.

Just after 3am here - and work in the morning, so it's bedtime for me soon...feel free to message me with questions or comments, though - I will gladly answer!


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

Why do you guys have constant sales? With all these "sales" nobody really knows the real price of the clothing you are selling. If there is anything I know about jos a bank is that one should never buy any of your items at full price.


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

smallwonder said:


> Why do you guys have constant sales? With all these "sales" nobody really knows the real price of the clothing you are selling. If there is anything I know about jos a bank is that one should never buy any of your items at full price.


What really seems to escape people is that we sell 11 lines of suits and 2 lines of tuxedos along with full lines of accessories, shoes, and sportswear. Most sales only cover a couple of these lines at a time. The FTC does not allow something to be on sale all the time if you advertise a regular price along with a sale price (e.g. Saying that something is regularly $795 and on sale for $238.50). Each item has to be sold at regular ticket price for a large portion of the year...and all of ours are.

If you know what you want and you're willing to wait, everything will go one sale at some point, but most of my customers see the product and know the value and don't care about the price. They're always happy to get a deal, but it's not a priority to most people.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

mcmillin said:


> Signature Platinums are70% off through Sunday October 25th - normally $1895 (and they do sell out at that price) are reduced to $568.50
> 
> Product info available on website: * Hand made in Italy* of super fine super 150's Italian fabric. Full canvas chest for added comfort, form and appearance. The lining is 100% Jacquard Bemberg, semi roped shoulder expression. Detailed pick stitching on the lapel, front edge flap, and welt edge. Side vented model with interior arm shields. Trouser is a 2 pleat model with a split v finish on the back center waist band for added comfort. Sleeves are constructed for the addition of working buttonholes. The Corozo nut buttons are dyed to match fabric.


Would it be an imposition to ask _who _the Italian manufacturer is?


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Would it be an imposition to ask _who _the Italian manufacturer is?


It wouldn't be an imposition, but I am not sure I can answer you correctly. haha

What I do know is that all of out suits are made exclusively for JAB based on patterns and models designed by our master tailors in Maryland and are made in workrooms that we contract all over the world (usually the highest quality workrooms we can source closest to the fabric mills we use) I can look into it, though, to get a definite answer.

Only the Platinums are handmade in Italy - other lines are made throughout the world.

I'll try to get a better answer for you asap.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

No - an RTW is not worth that sort of money


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

By JAB standards, half-off is not a particularly good sale price.

A month or two ago, I got two Sig Golds from the website for $149 apiece.

For that money they were a good buy--decent fabrics in useable colors and patterns, (faux) pick stitching, half-canvassing--tho' I decided I didn't care for how they fit so I returned them unworn and unaltered.

The Sig Golds were made in Mexico, btw. That would most likely mean a _maquiladora _somewhere along la Frontera, but I don't know exactly where.


----------

